# so proud!



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I recently bought a house in the town that my son goes to school, it will be the first time (with me) that my rescue dog Zeph will have to have 'neighbors' (we lived on 80 acres and the only neighbor dog was his best friend). Saturday my friend brought Z and his best friend to check out the yard (1/4 acre) and the neighbors dogs on both sides went bolistic (bull dog on one side, pug and some kind of mutt on the other) Both sides trying to start some kind of fence fight ( only chain link fencing)...both Z and his friend completely ignored the dogs and just went about their business of playing and annoying us. The back gate was even open a bit and neither one cared. Z is my first dog that is neither dog aggressive or people aggressive and can I say, it is REALLY nice!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's wonderful  Great job Zeph


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Woot!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Good job Zeph!  It is so nice having an unreactive dog lol. Makes life so much easier.


----------

